# My grooming journal



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Awesome job! The dog looks super! I love journaling progress... can't wait to keep seeing your work!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The fact that you got a spoo for your first assignment has got to be a sign. Isn't he a sable? Shame you had to shave the legs all the way down -- he looked better with some hair on him. Oh we'll, I guess learning to accept that the "client is always right" (even, or maybe especially, when they aren't) is an important lesson, too.


----------



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Really great stuff! Some people just have it and others really need to work at it, I think you may be one of the few that have it! If one of my trainees did as tidy work as this on their first poodle never mind first groom I would be over the moon! 
My first ever groom was a spoo, I remember being absolutely terrified and exhausted by the end, well done!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish the owner had been able to see him with beautifully scissored legs - I think you would have had an instant convert!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Beautiful and I think it is a lighter sable


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Michelle*: Great to see your "inner groomer" out and shining!! What a terrific compliment from the instructor! Your talent has been recognized (we KNEW you'd be a standout student), and you know you chose the right career path. Good for you, and good for all the lucky dogs who will benefit from your services in the years to come. You did a really nice job on that spoo. He looks mighty pleased with the groom you gave him, you deserve to be too.:thumb:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! What a fantastic job you did! ............I see a future of a 'Master Groomer!' Maybe a competition or two in your future? GOOD JOB!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I didn't know sables were that light...and he has very light cream points so I thought he was a phantom. All I knew was the he wasn't a brown like his info card said. I found a phantom that looks similar to him Google Image Result for http://goldenpoo.homestead.com/dolce_3.jpg

Yesterday at school I groomed 4 dogs. 3 of which were just baths and trims so nothing to exciting. But we were extremely slow so I brought in Atticus and trimmed him up some. I think by the end of the day he thought his name was "Cute"...lol Everyone loved him.

































I'm trying to grow out the top of his muzzle to make it round and Japanese like but it grows so slow...and after I took these pictures my instructor came over to clean up my work and snipped it all off!! I'm so sad.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I like the last photo of him. I have saved it and might see if my groomer can get Bridget to look like that over time. I though maybe two different looks for my toys would be very cute.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

great job keep up the good work


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

You can come live with me and do Sterling for me!!! I'm always in awe of people that can scissor so well as I just cannot!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Wednesday I groomed a little Bichon. I took the body down to a 1/2 inch all over and the owner wanted a bedlington(ish) head, but didn't want the sides of the face or the ears shaved at all...so we ended up just scissoring it short and doing the best we could off of her discription. The owner was happy with it, I thought it came out cute.




























And yesterday I did 5 bath dogs and spent 3 hours on a Malamute...a lady brought in three of them. They are outside dogs and by the looks of them, haven't ever been to a grooming salon...it took 5 bathes to get all of the dirt out of their coats and took over 2 hours to get them completely dry. I've never seen so much hair flying in my life lol they were going to come back in with their 6 month old puppy but we were booked and didn't have enough time for a 4th malamute. 

Going to school and doing something I love makes me reallyyyyy want to quit my job at the doggie day care. I'm going to go start looking for a job as a bather in the mean time until I get my certificate.


----------



## ambr (Apr 4, 2013)

This is an awesome thread. I just love Atticus. I really like the Japanese style cuts as well, so I particularly look forward to seeing more of those. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Great thread. Look forward to following your experiences in school.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Keep posting your progress! Love this thread of yours!!!!
Such a good job you are doing!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

We've been flooded with bath dogs lately so I've been doing a ton of goldens, labs and mixes.

One of the haircuts I got to do was a cavalier/bichon mix who was pretty matted. His owners wanted him to stay long and fluffy which I don't understand because he's going to come back in the same condition in a few months since he isn't brushed regularly. His owner cut out a huge chunk of his top knot right to the skin so I had to some how cut his hair to hide the missing chunk...plus they took out a huge chunk of hair right above his tail and on his hind leg and shaved half of his underside to the skin...he was a mess. Poor guy was so good throughout the entire groom. 






His front legs were so fun to do...they came out like little stumps. They were so cute. 



I also did a Spinone/Springer spaniel mix. He was a really cool dog, and super cute. He got a #9 all over except his head and tail. His hair was like little needles...so many hair splinters, lol. It was fun working with a different textured hair.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

You did a beautiful job on the bichon mix he is so cute. And you made such a difference. Was the other dog a short hair or long hair before you started?


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I love seeing these grooms ! you are doing great -- please keep posting pics !


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hair splinters are the worst!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The BichonX turned out adorable! I hope his owners appreciated the good job you did!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the chance to "audit" your class and see the remarkable transformations you're accomplishing! Glad I don't have to take any tests, but you appear to be passing them all with flying colors! :thumb: Love what you did for the Cavalier/Bichon cross. I am though more than a wee bit cross with his owners for not brushing him regularly.:frown: I mean really, would these people skip brushing their own hair for days or weeks on end?! (Uh, maybe don't answer that.) Good to see your coursework going so very well!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Michelle, I too am glued to this thread, I love seeing your work!! Have you ever tried brushing the big hairy ones in the tub while they're wet? It cuts down on the amount of hair blowing around when you use the HV, you know when you have malamute hair in your eyelashes and your teeth? lol! Huge piles of wet undercoat on the bottom of the tub after!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is so fun seeing these transformations. Poor little Cavalier/bichon hopefully her owners will be inspired when they see how cute she can look. It must be very gratifying to be able to transform a dog this way.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words and support everyone!



Qarza said:


> Was the other dog a short hair or long hair before you started?


He had very, very coarse wiry hair that was about 2 inches all over. The owner just had us shave him down short and blend his head and leave his face shaggy. The hair was so coarse it was literally shooting off the clippers the second time going over the body, lol.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Last night I did a Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier. He body was cut to about a 1/2 inch all over, scissored his legs, shaved ears with a 7 and kept his face longer and fuller. 

I forgot to take one right when he came in...this is right after his bath. We shaved his ears before the bath to cut down on drying time since drying ears is a pain in the butt lol









I always see things I wish I trimmed a little more looking back at pictures...I hate being restricted on time, I feel so rushed and dont get to do my best work.

I was supposed to have class 9am-9pm today but with the rain/thunderstorms/flooding I couldn't make it to school. It took over an hour and a half to drive 5 miles (school is 34 miles from home). I had 4 dogs booked so I would of had a ton of pictures for you guys but you'll just have to wait til Monday!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I groomed a Maltese mix last night. She was pretty matted so I stripped her down with a #4 all over and scissored her feet, head and face. She came out super cute and was such a good girl. She didn't like her picture taken...she wouldn't look my way when I wanted to take a picture so none really came out very well lol.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Good Job. You know if I had a different life (more time lol) I think I would have liked to become a groomer.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just some more grooms from this week!

A little yorkie/poodle. I wish I would have taken a before picture...he looks like a completely different dog! He's such a goofy little guy and has a huge cowlick on the top of his head that makes his hair lay flat lol.



And I got to do a Spoo puppy, I wanted to steal him!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm having so much fun watching this thread. You are doing such a good job. That Yorkie/Poodle looks like quite the character. Good job on the spoo.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You're doing a great job, missy!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Its been a while. I thought I'd share a couple pictures with you guys!

Little old man toy poodle. They're growing out his face and asked me not to touch it so I just hand scissored him a bit shorter all over.




^not really sure whats up with his neck...I dont remember it looking like that, maybe it's his ear hair popping up from the other side?



Scruffy little Shih Tzu. She was an evil little brat that had to wear a kitty muzzle during her entire groom so she couldn't see or bite me...she was a spoiled brat lol. She came out cute though. 









This guy came out SUPER cute and was a lot of fun to scissor. I forgot to take a before picture but here's the end result.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You're doing really good! Are you learning a lot? You already knew so much before you attended classes and were doing good work, so I wondered!


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow you are awesome! I didn't get the luxury of school I had to teach myself but I enjoyed the challenge. Keep it up. I can't wait to get a spoo so I can groom her myself. My Bichon thinks a brush is the antichrist so I pay my groomer to enjoy the whining from my sunshine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> You're doing really good! Are you learning a lot? You already knew so much before you attended classes and were doing good work, so I wondered!


Thanks! Right now I feel like I've taught myself pretty well with the scissoring and everything. I'm already doing dogs almost completely on my own, aside from having the instructor give me a final check on my dog and make sure I didn't miss any sticky-outies, and things are even ect. Even then they hardly take anything off and tell me I did a fantastic job and give me another dog. I've only been in class for like 2 and a half months and Im just fortunate enough to have had Atticus and family/friends' dogs to practice on over the past 3 years so I got a head start. 

I'm looking forward to learning breed standard cuts like Schnauzers, Westies, Scotties, Cockers ect. since I've never done them before. I've been doing a lot Shih Tzu, Maltese, Bichon, Poodle and mixes in "puppy cuts" or strip downs.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Michelle, you really are talented! You sure have a knack with the scissors. My only complaint is YOU'RE TOO FAR AWAY TO GROOM MY POODLE! :Cry:Other than that, everything about your pursuit of grooming is outstanding.  I'm sure the instructor would like a dozen more students like you. Really enjoy seeing photos of your work, keep 'em coming please!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, keep the pictures coming. I'm really enjoying following you experiences at school.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too, I'm really enjoying your experiences too!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

It is so interesting to watch you perfect your grooming skills. Love the before and after pictures, I'm like Chagall's Mom, wish you were here to groom my babies! Keep up the good work and those photos!


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol I feel horrible for saying this about my groomer but you could teach her a lot! My Bichon should look that great but never does, but I accept it because she is cheap and close to my house. 
You have a great future ahead of you.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is so fun to see the transformations. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Where do you go to school?? I totally think I need to enroll! aha


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Here are a couple more dogs I found on my phone.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, that poodle mix looks like he had a dye job, that was one dirty dog. I love the way you did the top dog's face, it really suits her.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

You have quite the talent! Lovely jobs with all the dogs!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I am now called "the poodle lady". Here's the boy I did last night completely on my own. He was SO well behaved...I was tempted to steal him


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Big beautiful top knot!


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

He looks terrific, and very pleased with himself too. Love his TK and ears, really well done! You earned that "poodle lady" moniker.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the pictures !! You are doing beautiful work there!
Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey that one looks like a Phantom doodle, lol! Such a nice job. How do you like doodle hair, do you find it hard to work with?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Indiana said:


> How do you like doodle hair, do you find it hard to work with?


It really depends on the dog. Some have more poodle like hair and its a lot of fun to work with. Others have more floppy/soft curly hair that just falls while your trying to scissor it and that kind is a little more difficult to work with. I prefer poodle hair 

To me the hardest hair to work with is Maltese and Yorkie hair.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

2 of mine have soft floppy hair and it is much harder to cut and look good. The curly poodle hair is awesome to groom. But the good part of soft hair is it dries quicker. LOL. The curly poodle hair takes forever to blow and brush. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

For a groomer, being known as "The Poodle Lady" has got to be the ultimate compliment. Congrats!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Michelle said:


> I'm trying to grow out the top of his muzzle to make it round and Japanese like but it grows so slow...and after I took these pictures my instructor came over to clean up my work and snipped it all off!! I'm so sad.


as a professional groomer, i am impressed with your skillz so early on. I cringe to show anyone my first year work! somthing that really helps to acheive that nice jap style head is product. Isle of dogs "thicken" from the vanity line is easy to just put pea size amount in fingers, distribute to areas on muzzle/head that want body.








i am trying to add photo of a bichon in a anime style head.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry I've disappeared for a while! I keep forgetting to take pictures lol here are a couple from today though.

I had so much fun scissoring this guy...I do a ton of shave downs and teddy bear faces so it was fun to do a different style groom. 




This poor guy was matted to the skin. He comes every 6 months...



His owners cut a huge chunk out of the front of his tk lol. I had already cut off about half of the length of the rest of his tk before his bath so it'd be less to dry and it was this long...I can't imagine how long it would of have been if I left it. It made me laugh.


He felt so good after


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy smokes! I can't believe you managed to turn that horribly matted dog into a sweet poodle, complete with topknot and fluffy ears. No wonder he's smiling. You are a magician! Bravo!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Michelle said:


> This poor guy was matted to the skin....He felt so good after.


And boy, does it show! He's actually_ smiling!!_ What a terrific job you did--he looks poodley wonderful.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Michelle, you are sooo good already! I bet by this time next year, you will be doing some highly skilled 'creative grooming'!!!! It seems you got the ordinary stuff down pat!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Awwwww, you released the beautiful poodle hiding within the matted mess....nice work! And the scissoring job is just beautiful...you are such a talented groomer...thanks for letting us in to your world!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is hard to believe that poor matted dog is so blooming cute after her transformation. ,hopefully seeing her so adorable and happy will inspire her owners to bring her in more often for grooming.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow - you are so talented!! Thanks for sharing all of these pictures - they are amazing!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

The "before" pic looks like a monster that the "after" dog would have nightmares about. :laugh:


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I was just wondering how you were doing in class. Glad to see the update. The matted mess sure turned into a cute, happy pup. I love watching the transformations you create.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just an update on a few grooms I did...

I did my first Schnauzers and they came out really well! They were a lot of fun to do.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow - wonderful work!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Adore all your poodle clients. This transformation was awesome. That top knot cracked me up. Don King the poodle! 



Michelle said:


>


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking good!! I love grooming schnauzers, westies and scotties. I could probably do them all day and be happy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

The clips look great! 
I love schnauzers. Would consider one as a playmate for the Pandabear but Im worried they bark a lot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good job as usual! Is your hand Ok?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. Michelle you are really talented. I love the before and after pics. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Even though I finished grooming school and now work in a salon, I thought I'd still share some photos instead of starting a new thread. 

My first FULL hand strip ever...and my fingers are killing me haha! I wish I had a before picture. Just imagine him with double that amount of hair with a buried face lol. Owner says he is a Norwich Terrier but he is very oversized. He only comes in 2 or 3 times a year for grooming...so since he isn't stripped more frequently I cant take him down as short as typical Norwich's. Still looks cute tho!





Probably the SWEETEST Shih Tzu I've groomed yet. She was nervous, but so SO sweet.


Prepare yourself for cuteness!! Probably the cutest little poodle I've had the pleasure of grooming (aside from Atticus of course lol). Her little bunny tail never stopped wagging! 



^She actually doesn't have a left ear...thats hair grown out to make it look like she has one. Clever huh?!

And last but not least this cute Mpoo mix


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi Michelle
You're doing a wonderful job. Sounds like you're having a good time, too! Bravo
What do you mean the toy poodle has no left ear? She doens't like like she has any teeth either! How old is she?
Thanks for sharing your photos, they are a lot of fun.'

OH, and the Norwich Terrier, does he have a tail? I groom a silkie terrier who has absolutely NOTHING left of his tail. Owner says 'the breeder prefers to take the whole tail off.' which I find disturbing and alarming. First 2 times I groomed him I left a bump of hair to make it look like a tail, now I don't bother, as it didn't seem to make any difference and owners didn't notice the effort. I know nothing about silkies, this is my first.

GREAT job all around!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah Yes! Hand stripping.........I had two Cairns and did them myself so I know about sore fingers ...you can also use the back of a stripping comb to get a good grip.....a tip I learned! You are doing wonderfully as usual! Keep posting your grooms, as I know everybody enjoys them as much as I do!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

You do a wonderful job on grooming! There is such a huge transformation between the before and after pics. Congratulations on such beautiful work!


----------



## bwainscott (May 7, 2013)

I've noticed in a couple of pictures that we have the same scissors. By the looks you have the Buttercut Gators, I love them so much! I only have to get them sharpened every 3-4 months and even though I've dropped them they take the beatings like a champ. I have a set in both 7.5 and 10. I am hoping to get a back up pair so that I have two sets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I just found your journal and I have to say that I'm LOVING it! You do a fantastic job! It's like "Extreme Makeover: Dog Edition"  Please keep posting the pictures of your great work!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

you are doing amazing! its lovely to see how you are doing!! well done and keep it up!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you enjoy the pictures...I'll try to remind myself to take more for you all.



bwainscott said:


> I've noticed in a couple of pictures that we have the same scissors. By the looks you have the Buttercut Gators, I love them so much! I only have to get them sharpened every 3-4 months and even though I've dropped them they take the beatings like a champ. I have a set in both 7.5 and 10. I am hoping to get a back up pair so that I have two sets.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got them with my grooming kit in school and I love them! They're great scissors so far and I haven't had a problem with them...although I'm dying to get a longer pair, I only have the 7.5in straight and 6in curved pair. And I NEED to stop leaving them on the table with the dogs, they have only gotten kicked off once thankfully (and need to be sharped/readjusted to fix them) but I'm giving them a great opportunity to kick them off the table and bust them for good now that I work on a hardwood surface instead of carpet like we had at school lol.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hi Michelle
> You're doing a wonderful job. Sounds like you're having a good time, too! Bravo
> What do you mean the toy poodle has no left ear? She doens't like like she has any teeth either! How old is she?
> Thanks for sharing your photos, they are a lot of fun.'
> ...


 Thank you! And that little poodle had less than half an ear on the left side...not sure what happened to it. She was about 8 years old I believe but she did have a full set of teeth and threatened to use them if you snagged a tangle while combing her out lol. The Norwich did have a tail although you didnt see much of it until he was headed out the door to his owner. I groomed a Silkie a couple days ago without a tail and made a fake one just as you described, it was an odd request lol.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do hope you add updates to your journal, I really enjoy seeing the transformations. It is the doggie version of extreme makeovers!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just went through this thread from begining to end and ....WOW. Thank you for the pictures and amazing work. I bet some of those dogs must feel so much better after getting a bath and haircut.


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Michelle said:


> Just thought it'd be fun to post pictures of every groom I do at school and see my progress up until I graduate! I did my first hair cut today and I was lucky enough to get a Spoo! He was some sort of phantom...not sure what color though. He was beautiful and was such a sweet boy, I wanted to take him home.
> 
> I just about finished scissoring his legs and chest, and then my instructor comes over and her jaw drops and she's just staring checking him out...I thought I did something terribly wrong and she's like "I'm seriously going to steal you and you will become my new 'scissorer' at my shop..." and it made my entire night. She then proceeded to tell me that the owner didn't want the legs scissored and she wanted his body/legs completely stripped with a #7, trim his tk and tail and leave his ears alone. I had so much fun playing with his hair...I want a Spoo!
> 
> ...


I'm curious, what make/model of grooming table are you using?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Highjump: I'm not really sure to be honest lol. They were at the grooming school I went to.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just a few more photos for you guys!

Schnauzer with a comb over and slippers



My first Wire Fox Terrier. We ended up putting him in a short clip rather than the breed standard clip at request of the owner.


This cutie was half the size when all was said and done lol



I forgot to take a better picture, but this guy was awfully handsome. 


And I had the pleasure of giving this puppy her first groom. Not perfect, but it came out better than most first hair cuts! Puppies are so nervous and uncooperative, they take soooooo much patience. Plus their hair is so soft, its a nightmare to get looking good lol. She was such a sweetie.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread was a HIT with Lou!!! She loves the pictures!!!! Gorgeous grooming!   I made a video of Lou watching me scroll down the pages of this thread, she is wagging her tail like crazy wanting to meet all the beautiful dogs in person!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HighJump (Oct 26, 2013)

Michelle said:


> Highjump: I'm not really sure to be honest lol. They were at the grooming school I went to.


Thanks...I just got my first grooming table. 36" X 26" (I think) X 30". It came with a noose, leash, and 4 WHEELS with a sturdy pull handle. I think I made out pretty good with the price...$78 with shipping! Perfect height for me and length for the dogs.

Awesome grooming pics, btw!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the new pictures, I am always so impressed. 

I will never take my poodle to a groomer .... because I don't want her looking better than me! :aetsch: JK I can't even do my own hair, hmmm maybe I could make an appt with you. 

Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Some more photos for you all  I have now been working at the same grooming salon for 2 years and love it there! I was debating if I should start a new thread, but figured I'd continue this one.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

2 creative schnauzer grooms...owners requested hair cuts lol


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What kind of dog is that white one? So cute! You've got skills


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

I just looked at all your pictures in this thread. Please continue posting here  you have so much talent and I love seeing all the happy, freshly-groomed pups.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you both!

And the white one is a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier. Though he is oversized and very light colored...they are typically a bit darker. They are crazy little dogs lol


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Love this thread.. Just read through the whole thing. You're so talented! I have an in real life friend and we both follow your Instagram and talk about how cute your dogs are all the time!!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Naira said:


> Love this thread.. Just read through the whole thing. You're so talented! I have an in real life friend and we both follow your Instagram and talk about how cute your dogs are all the time!!!


Thank you so much!! I'm glad you two enjoy their instagram account, I'm always checking for Naira pictures too!


----------

